# Another Rebuilt Tooele Valley & Erda Western



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was very Busy. i didnt have time playing my layout over 9 month. Now I'm Back. i doing Rebuilt inside Track Loop This time is Concrete Roadbed. I learn about Concrete roadbed by Marty Cozad. I have alot problem inside track loop i use Wood 2x6 road bed some place board twist it is keep derail alot.I no longer have a small S-Curve also derail alot.

Back in june 2011 I working on East side near by the Tunnel Concrete 2 " thick high to 10" thick high to Trains over pass.




































Last week I working on West side. The concrete was 14" high by 4-1/2" wide.


















New on the inside Track loop will be a Trains Yard for Rolling Stock and locomotive parking of the main line track.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan that looks good and good to see you back on here. Did you ever get that engine done?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

The rebuild is coming along nicely Bryan. Keep us posted. 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thats great, I was wondering where you have been. make sure those SD45s will clear the corners???


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Good work Brian! 
Just wondering where Ron is setting up his new layout? 

Manfred


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Manfred was over in Utah for the last club meeting didn't see you there. We are building new layout in Grand Junction Colorado have one loop down with 476 feet and 600 feet total down. Still lots of work to do.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I was very Busy at working Framing houses i didnt spent time playing my layout. i spent alot time playing my daughter 2 year-old. I did make sure my SD45 is clear around the corner i have no problem. But two new UP SD70mac From Shad Pulley i buying from him. GREAT PRICE and GREAT DEAL. I feel bad for Shad he selingl alot his collection train. now is 2 SD70mac didnt have wire hook-up for battery power yet.














































Also First Time my Daughter 2 year-old was enjoy Watching and playing daddy model train. SD70mac off main line track UP Dash-9 on main line track with battery power.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

awesome work there. nice to see the girl enjoying the view as much as we are. I gotta love concrete roadbed and you have done a stellar job there. just wondering if you had any metal in the concrete and if you drove rebar or such into the ground. It really does look awesome. And the photos with the sun in the background are really nice.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Fantatic railroad Bryan, I love that last photo of your daughter watching the trains. I can just picture my 2 year-old grandson doing that. Except when he was here last summer he was busy rearrainging all my autos, people and houses. I still haven't fixed everything, but, they are just toys, and I had fun watching him playing with them. If it had been my kid (his father) he wouldn't have gotten away with it. 
Bob


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back Bryan! Been wondering about you, I see the reason you have been gone, cute girl.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank Guys, Jerry i haven't play model train last over 10 month. but weed grow fast buried my tracks and houses.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank for comment Guys... I will post more Photos


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Last week my layout was reopen inside loop and outside loop.


----------

